# INCRELEX AKA ANABOLIC CHICKEN!



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a source that I can get Increlex from and I'm wondering If anyone has ran this stuff before?

Its supposedly top quality gear but I don't know anything about it?

https://www.drugs.com/increlex.html


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Pscarb should know. As far as I am aware it's just IGF-1?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> @Pscarb should know. As far as I am aware it's just IGF-1?


 Pretty sure Kevin Leverone used it to prep in his last show...


----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

Increlex is human grade igf-1, not that research bs.

It will be pretty pricy and if not then it is fake.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Drako88 said:


> Increlex is human grade igf-1, not that research bs.
> 
> It will be pretty pricy and if not then it is fake.


 What's the difference between the two?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> Pretty sure Kevin Leverone used it to prep in his last show...


 Wouldn't surprise me if a lot of top level guys use it or have used it during prep. It's big with athletes also as there is no way to detect it in drug tests as far as I am aware.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Drako88 said:


> Increlex is human grade igf-1, not that research bs.
> 
> It will be pretty pricy and if not then it is fake.


 It's well expensive mate but looks like it's great stuff!


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

supposed to be the dogs danglies as far as taking things to the next level, £780 for a vial though, probably more now , remember reading about this a year ago and one guy said it was insane, the pumps are relentless and very very painful


----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> What's the difference between the two?


 Purity is the main difference.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Drako88 said:


> Purity is the main difference.


 How do you know the purity of each and how can you tell the difference?


----------



## strecharmstrong (Oct 29, 2013)

Its igf1 it actually works where as igf1 lr3 and des do not work in humans coz it does not bind to igfbp(binding protiens) therefore never makes it into the cells but increlex does but is very very pricey


----------



## strecharmstrong (Oct 29, 2013)

Drako88 said:


> Purity is the main difference.


 U are wrong


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

strecharmstrong said:


> Its igf1 it actually works where as igf1 lr3 and des do not work in humans coz it does not bind to igfbp(blood protiens) therefore never makes it into the cells but increlex does but is very very pricey


 Sounds good pal!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

its very expensive and transit is a real issue as it needs to be kept at a steady temp and stable otherwise it is destroyed


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

One does not simply order INCRELEX to their home, the are ordered to move to increlex for jabs.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> its very expensive and transit is a real issue as it needs to be kept at a steady temp and stable otherwise it is destroyed


 Shame pal from what I've been reading it's fantastic stuff!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

RobPianaLad said:


> One does not simply order INCRELEX to their home, the are ordered to move to increlex for jabs.


 Kevin Levrone?? :whistling:


----------

